
Did Apple set developers up for failure? - sant0sk1
http://www.tuaw.com/2008/07/14/did-apple-set-developers-up-for-failure/
======
damon
As an iPhone dev, I'm sure iPhone OS 2.0 isn't perfect. They pushed 8 beta
builds into the hands of devs since march. They've been working on hugely
aggressive timelines. There has to be defects. In all, however, I'm glad it's
released.

~~~
sant0sk1
With 10 million apps downloaded in the first weekend, it appears that the
users are glad it's released too.

------
Tichy
I used to develop for mobile Java, which took a long time to mature (not sure
if it has matured, actually). They had a problem Apple doesn't have,
inconsistencies across the thousands of devices. Still, I wonder if developing
for iPhone would be like going back to the start again, with yet another
immature platform.

------
pavelludiq
Given not enough time, and too many eyeballs, all bugs are possible :D

------
Kilimanjaro
Talk about a misleading headline.

